# Cute Turtle Pic...



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 18, 2011)

A friend of mine just got back from a 4X4 trip in NT an this cute lil Fella was sun baking on a log at one of the swimming holes.. 1 of a few of her awesome rep pics..

If u have any nice turtle pics feel free to share


----------



## JordanG (Jul 18, 2011)

very cute indeed


----------



## Smithers (Jul 18, 2011)

That's crazily cute, Here's a lil fella I snapped while on a field herp trip I did to my local reptile supplier  Sorry about the quality View attachment 209934
View attachment 209933
View attachment 209932


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Jul 18, 2011)

*Baby Macleays River Turtle*

Taken by me


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Taken by me



:shock:


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 18, 2011)

as a boy in pommie land (about 25 or so years ago) I had 5 of these suckers...... Terrapins....

They lived in a big fish tank & there names....... wait for it........

Horris, Borris, Dorris, Norris & Morris...... lol :lol::lol:

you may think awesome.... which they were BUT they absolutely stunk !!!!!

(the photo is a Google job.... as you can guess I have no old pics to hand of the 'orris family !!!.....)


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Taken by me




OHHH I LUV IT.... Cutest lil alien turtle ever!!!


----------



## Trench (Jul 18, 2011)

@ juliedamian, What is that snake in your avatar?
Can you keep them in Australia?


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 18, 2011)

? Its just an albino NT Carpet Python...


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 18, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> as a boy in pommie land (about 25 or so years ago) I had 5 of these suckers...... Terrapins....
> 
> They lived in a big fish tank & there names....... wait for it........
> 
> ...



I miss my RES!!! ( not kept in OZ), mine diden't stink! lol


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunno if you guys have seen this one but I think its pretty cute.View attachment 209946


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine when they were little  Love the last two, giving the flipper and thumbs up!!

They dont smell at all, clean tank.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 18, 2011)

wow, awesome pic. cute little turtle  

here's my favourite pic I took while up at Cairns. 




cute pics, guys


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 18, 2011)

This thread makes me wanna get a turtle... Love the thumbs up!!

Also why cant i see the attachments


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 18, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## Gusbus (Jul 18, 2011)

nice pics guys


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 20, 2011)

my turtle franklin he a champ chase a yabby round the tank all day on mission to eat him but the yabby out smarts him


----------



## K3nny (Jul 20, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I miss my RES!!! ( not kept in OZ), mine diden't stink! lol



i miss my clutch of 3 too  , was given eggs by my tutor and 3 out of 4 popped out, cutest things ever as bubs with the fat yolk sac (this was before i moved)
+ always dreamt for one of em to turn out like this when waiting for em to hatch


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 21, 2011)

K3nny said:


> i miss my clutch of 3 too  , was given eggs by my tutor and 3 out of 4 popped out, cutest things ever as bubs with the fat yolk sac (this was before i moved)
> + always dreamt for one of em to turn out like this when waiting for em to hatch



woah that is one awesome looking turtle! im guessing yours didnt turn out quite like that?

some very cute pictures =] ill have to dig up some of mine as babies


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 21, 2011)

heres one of my ELN`s


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jul 28, 2011)

our new turtle


----------

